# Voiko v***tukseen kuolla?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Today on YLE 1's "aamu-tv" they were talking about negative attitudes which influence health of human body. On TV-screen the title of this segment was "voiko v***tukseen kuolla?" 

What does that mean, and why asterisks?


----------



## sakvaka

The verb _vituttaa_  (< _vittu_ 'cunt') means the same as _harmittaa/ärsyttää_. It is often used when you have missed something or done something wrong or been treated badly. *NOTE*: Be extra careful when using it, since its root is a swear word.

_Minua vituttaa vieläkin se eilinen epäonnistuminen._ Yesterday's failure still pisses me off.
_Kukaan ei kertonut minulle juhlasta. Nyt vituttaa. _No one told me about the party. Now I'm annoyed.

Therefore, _vitutus_ is a state in which you're either pissed off, annoyed, bothered, depressed or mad at something that happened earlier.

However, in standard style or formal interactions you may wish to stick to more appropriate phrases: _Minua harmittaa vieläkin se eilinen epäonnistuminen. / Nyt harmittaa. _I cannot make up a proper verb to replace _vituttaa_ in your example; maybe it's just a turn of phrase.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> I cannot make up a proper verb to replace _vituttaa_ in your example; maybe it's just a turn of phrase.


One could say: _Voiko jurppiintumiseen kuolla?_ The only problem with it is that very few people use it.

The title phrase is associated with a well-known Finnish politician called Paavo Väyrynen, who uttered it a few years ago after one of his political defeats.


----------



## kirahvi

_Ketuttaa_ is often used to replace _vituttaa_.


----------

